# New trestle bridge finlay done!!!!!



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...%20bridge/

After 600 plus feet of steel... alot of welding, cuting and fitting it is now done. The trestle bridge finaly is in the ground. It was built on a 2% grade on top of everything else. It weights over 300 LBS and took 3 people to unload it off my truck to set it in the ground. In about 2 weeks I should have video of the WHOLE layout from point a to point b on the rails... about a 1,000 feet of track when done. Now to build 3 turntables.....in less than 3 weeks...


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice work!

Jim


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking trestle and it looks right at home amongst your rockery. I will keep a watch for your video and be sure to post pics of the turntable.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

here is a video of a walk from were it leaves the house and goes back into the house. in 2 weeks train camrea ride over the WHOLE thing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEva3paBu3g 

Thanks Guys... enjoy... Open house coming soon.....


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice! Can't wait to see video! and more on this railroad!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great work Daniel, wish you were close, and I was a gazzillionaire!!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.tarheelpress.com/ngc/xcrawley.html 


Write up on the layout and open house info to follow


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great job very well done.


----------

